# Possible New State Record Sword



## Bay Front (Apr 15, 2005)

A 442lb Swordfish was just weighed in at Port A.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Lets' hear from the Booby Trap.


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

Boat is named "Loca Mia", great fish caught on CONVENTIONAL TACKLE.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Come on..let's see the pic's.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

mako said:


> Boat is named "Loca Mia", great fish caught on CONVENTIONAL TACKLE.


'reel' sportsmen in-other-words?...........lol! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

mako said:


> Boat is named "Loca Mia", great fish caught on CONVENTIONAL TACKLE.


The way real fisherman catch fish.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

442# I cant even imagine that being on the other end of the line.
Hope they are a 2 cool member.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

PasadenaMan said:


> 442# I cant even imagine that being on the other end of the line.
> Hope they are a 2 cool member.


Why?? so they can be verbally abused on the internet.:an6:

congrats to them, That is one heck of a catch.
:brew:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

mako said:


> Boat is named "Loca Mia", great fish caught on CONVENTIONAL TACKLE.


Day time or night timer?

Brandon


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

I can't wait to see photos of it.


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> Day time or night timer?
> 
> Brandon


Night Time is the Right Time


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

Snap Draggin said:


> I can't wait to see photos of it.


 #442


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

mako said:


> Night Time is the Right Time


Fantastic. That explains the conventional gear. What a beast. Lot's of jealousy here (as in ME)!!! Any details? Fight time?

Brandon


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Chase This! said:


> Fantastic. That explains the conventional gear. What a beast. Lot's of jealousy here!!! Any details? Fight time?
> 
> Brandon


I'm jealous..lol
Nice fish indeed. :cheers:


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

That is a pig no doubt.


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> Fantastic. That explains the conventional gear. What a beast. Lot's of jealousy here (as in ME)!!! Any details? Fight time?
> 
> Brandon


Brandon I bet that is the fish that took you to school.


----------



## loganschroeder (Jun 30, 2008)

Congrats to them, thats a great fish.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

helluva slob. The great thing about swordfish is you can eat the big ones. That thing should feed an entire neighborhood


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Conventional gear????*

So Let me get this straight..If i learned how to fish with a Cane Pole but now us a Rod and reel, does that make me any less of an sportsman? Angler? So if i had the Money to buy an Electric DEEP Drop reel and did it, The deep drop electric reel makes me a non Sportsman. And also a Non Angler...Wow, sounds like some Jealous driven Hate to me.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

BIG PAPPA said:


> So Let me get this straight..If i learned how to fish with a Cane Pole but now us a Rod and reel, does that make me any less of an sportsman? Angler? So if i had the Money to buy an Electric DEEP Drop reel and did it, The deep drop electric reel makes me a non Sportsman. And also a Non Angler...Wow, sounds like some Jealous driven Hate to me.


No sir..the theory is conventional tackle rod and reel hook's and line. Fishing manually with no other aid involved. Other then the crew mates with the gaff..lol. You can use whatever you choose.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

I love these threads... Keep em coming


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

I think they have the new record......http://www.bloodydecks.com/forums/texas-fishing/159818-boom-texas-state-swordfish-record.html


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Heck, in some folks opinions - that I've seen around here - if you use bait you're a no good potlicker and not worthy of the air you breath... or something to that effect.


----------



## vossroad (Apr 19, 2010)

Just curious what becomes of the sword after its brought to the marina. Is it wasted?


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

There are seperate record divisions inTexas for Conventional rod and reel and "other " methods including electric reels.
Right now the Booby trap has the record for "other" methods at 342lbs and the conventional record is 340lbs


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

vossroad said:


> Just curious what becomes of the sword after its brought to the marina. Is it wasted?


It is either split up between the crew or sold. Who would waist a great fish like that. I would report it..if I knew it would go to waist. Sword's are in great demand. One of my fav's for dinner. :cheers:


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

REELING 65 said:


> I think they have the new record......http://www.bloodydecks.com/forums/texas-fishing/159818-boom-texas-state-swordfish-record.html


You arent talking about the guys in the video are you? That video is a year old!


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

BIG PAPPA said:


> So Let me get this straight..If i learned how to fish with a Cane Pole but now us a Rod and reel, does that make me any less of an sportsman? Angler? So if i had the Money to buy an Electric DEEP Drop reel and did it, The deep drop electric reel makes me a non Sportsman. And also a Non Angler...Wow, sounds like some Jealous driven Hate to me.


So let me get this straight.. If I learned to fish with a rod and reel but now use a long line does that make me any less of a sportsman, So if I had the money to buy a long line and did it, the long line makes me a non sportsman and also a non angler???
Wow, sounds like I would be a pussy that can't reel in my fish.LOL

All depends where you personally draw the line don't it.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

i had sword steaks for dinner lastnight... they were yummm... too bad im down to only 3 steaks left  looks like we need to go night fishin...


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Doubleover said:


> You arent talking about the guys in the video are you? That video is a year old!


No..I just googled it up. I am still searching-lol.


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

Guys, I have a stupid question; What would make this fish a TX State record, if it is caught outside of TX state waters. Is it just where the fish is brought into for weighing that matters?


----------



## playin thru (Jul 6, 2009)

Great Fish, I bet it got loud when that thing hit the deck. I hope I get to tangle with one soon and you can bet your ars my arms will be throbbing, back hurting, and loving every bit of it. Deep drops are suppose to be work, electric reels are for fat ol dudes who want a picture, give me the experience....


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

LongTallTexan said:


> Guys, I have a stupid question; What would make this fish a TX State record, if it is caught outside of TX state waters. Is it just where the fish is brought into for weighing that matters?


It is not a stupid question at all. Think..that is international waters. It is where the boats home port is located. ...Let's hear from some more shall we.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

wacker said:


> So let me get this straight.. If I learned to fish with a rod and reel but now use a long line does that make me any less of a sportsman, So if I had the money to buy a long line and did it, the long line makes me a non sportsman and also a non angler???
> Wow, sounds like I would be a pussy that can't reel in my fish.LOL
> 
> All depends where you personally draw the line don't it.


yup........

long lines, electric reels, and purse seines are a great way to 'harvest' fish but i kinda doubt anything caught by those methods would be considered for IGFA records

so yes,... IMO,.... it'd make you less of a 'sport'fisherman and more of a 'meat-hauler'

hey!,........ you asked


----------



## solaction (Aug 31, 2004)

Congratulations on a great fish! I'm hoping to go after a sword next time Mother Nature lets me out now that I have a big enough boat to stay a day or two.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Bill Fisher said:


> yup........
> 
> long lines, electric reels, and purse seines are a great way to 'harvest' fish but i kinda doubt anything caught by those methods would be considered for IGFA records
> 
> ...


AGREED!

Congrats on a nice catch to the angler and crew. Fish of a life time for sure.:cheers:

Brandon, you might want to ID the fish, might be the one that made that 50w his biiaatch. lol:brew:

Bill Fisher..... If I rig a 5 hook circle drop with 10oz of lead, drop it down in 180ft of water attatched to a Accurate 870/jign rod. Reel up 5 fat b-liners and put them in the box. Is that meat haulin? or Angling?


----------



## J B (Oct 17, 2006)

*?*

I think I would call that meat hauling angling.


----------



## oldtrackster (Jul 20, 2007)

J B said:


> I think I would call that meat hauling angling.


X2. And LOL


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

sea sick said:


> Bill Fisher..... If I rig a 5 hook circle drop with 10oz of lead, drop it down in 180ft of water attatched to a Accurate 870/jign rod. Reel up 5 fat b-liners and put them in the box. Is that meat haulin? or Angling?


meat-haul

nuttin'-wrong-with-that, but it's still a meat-haul imo.........

(been-there-done-that)

oh, the stories i could tell...........


----------



## My Three Sons (Mar 23, 2008)

Congratulations Ran. Also, I LOVE my Electramate 920XP!


----------



## Petie (Jul 30, 2010)

This fish was caught around 5am this morning, it was a monster, i saw the pictures, their boat is docked next to ours...Hats off to those boys on a great catch....


----------



## aggieangler09 (Apr 11, 2009)

Awesome job to those guys...That is great to see monster swords finally being caught off Texas!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice fish congrats to the capt. and crew hated missing this part of the moon. Thats a stud if you are getting the bill painted you should look up RJ boyle and check out his website he does great work. Congrats again and _WAY TO GET NIGHT TIGHT SUCKAS ! Brett_


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

I would bet money that it won't be long before that record is broken. Seems to be alot of swords out there right now. A few weeks ago when I was home on R&R Wampuscat, me, and the rest of the guys on Tailwalker fished the legends tournament, it was an immediate hookup. From the time we dropped to the time we had the fish in the boat was 35min. We did not weigh it. But, it was the same size as the last one we did weigh 170lbs. It did not put up any kind of fight at all. But, I bet that one did. Congrats on the record.


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

broadonrod said:


> Nice fish congrats to the capt. and crew hated missing this part of the moon. Thats a stud if you are getting the bill painted you should look up RJ boyle and check out his website he does great work. Congrats again and _WAY TO GET NIGHT TIGHT SUCKAS ! Brett_


What do you think Brett? You fish for them more than anyone else around there. Do you think there are some 6-800lb. swords off texas. I am leaning towards a few.


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

442lb swordfish&#8230; 

Captain Rand Clark on the Locomia out of Port Aransas and his crew.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice fish.......and Wacker you got it right........always seems to be some bashing going on......

On a side note......Im meat hauling every time I wet a hook


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Awesome fish! Congrats to the crew!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Listo said:


> What do you think Brett? You fish for them more than anyone else around there. Do you think there are some 6-800lb. swords off texas. I am leaning towards a few.


 There is no question the gulf has granders the gulf is a breading ground for the monsters we are seeing the same fish that are being caught of the east coast the slow warm currents of the gulf are the reason the big swords are comming here to spawn. Alot of people are doing it in Fl maybe as many as 100 boats a day and sometimes even more at night, that is the reason you see so many 4,5,and 600 lb fish caught there. The long liners don't see as many as they would if they were fighting the fish the big ones are pulling off. We have already had a few shots at some monster swords here this season during the day but pulled the hooks,and I think alot of you fellas have had some good fish on at night and it seems something always happens and it ends up in the swords favor! With as many people starting to swordfish here now I think everyone will start realizing what kind of fishery we have here. BUT that being said a 400+ sword is a good one anywhere !!!!!!!!!! And a rare catch at night anywhere._ CONGRATS AGAIN ON A GREAT FISH !!!!!_ Brett


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

can you dehead a Sword like you can a Tuna so that you can fit her in a icebox.


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

cobia 254 cc said:


> can you dehead a Sword like you can a Tuna so that you can fit her in a icebox.


Yes, you can plug them. Two ways to measure swordfish. 47" fork length or 29" back of gill plate to cuadel fin. The second measurement is for plugged fish with head, tail, and fins removed.


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks Starlinmarlin. I thought I had read it in the regs. awhile back


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Big Deep Swords*

Being a Sword Newby but a Pro at jealousy (on Swords), I persoanlly don't care how it was Caught. Just wished it had been me. Great job Capt and Crew. And to all the Other Sword Catchin 2Coolers who Post up Photos and reports, and a hint or two here and there. Being that the Deep drop Electric rigs are somewhat outta my budget (at least to Try for a Sword),
My first one will probably be a Conventional Caught fish (if ever i do Catch one). And if we like it, you can bet I'll get the equipment to make it easier to actually Target the Species. Congrats again guys..I'm definatley a Jealous man..At least for now. You guys Landed the Deep Blue BigHorn..
Game Over.


----------



## Go Man Go (Feb 10, 2005)

Wow... Very nice.


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Just delivered!

Here's my new Deep Water Sword fishing reel...

Line capacity = 1000 Meters


----------



## k1902 (May 24, 2004)

oldtrackster said:


> X2. And LOL


Well Hector, Lets go Meat hualing!! Sounds like fun to me but you know we real it call it making Groceries!! LOL


----------



## scooby7 (Jul 3, 2010)

Stupid question--how does one get a 200# + fish over the side of a boat. I have a 25' mako and am planning on going out to some deep water out of port mansfield. usually it is just my wife and I so hauling a bigun in would be a challenge. Also any tips on where to go out of mansfield? Is there swords off there? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

scooby7 said:


> Stupid question--how does one get a 200# + fish over the side of a boat. I have a 25' mako and am planning on going out to some deep water out of port mansfield. usually it is just my wife and I so hauling a bigun in would be a challenge. Also any tips on where to go out of mansfield? Is there swords off there? Any help would be appreciated.


probably an easier way thah this. But we tied a rope around the tail, ran it over the thick cross arm on the T top. heaved and hoed a little at a time. The tuna flopped right over the edge.

188 pounds in what it weighed. I dont know how i will get my 500 pound sword in though. Anyone want to go and try?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Through the door LOL


----------



## scooby7 (Jul 3, 2010)

Guess i'll have to bring my chain saw and make a door if I ever catch one. lol


----------

